# yarra river soon



## younggun (Sep 16, 2008)

Hello, 
It's been a long time since if posted, I juat moved to Richmond and have a 5 min walk between me and the Yarra river.
Anyone interested in coming for a punt tomorrow the 29th or anytime soon let me know,
Thanks folks


----------



## Deefa (Dec 22, 2012)

Where are you planning to launch? 
I have caught many small bream and trevally in the lower reaches of the yarra (land based). Get a livie out around any of the structures (at the right time of day/month etc) and there is always the change of a big jewie.
I plan to launch some day at docklands, and use the incoming tide to help me get up to burnley, time it right it will carry me back down to docklands on the way out.


----------

